# Amazing Carving



## ssgmeader (Nov 21, 2013)

Stumbled across this and wow!! Check it out.

http://truthseekerdaily.com/2013/11...s-is-what-four-years-of-hard-work-looks-like/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well one thing for sure- The man is not shy of talent!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wonder want he did with all the carving scrap? And how did he get that log in the house? And what about the guys' wife....really think your wife would let ya bring an entire tree in the house(he gotta be single)?!?!?!??!

It's pretty.......






Scott (he shoulda use Kevin's FBE) B

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow is right, just amazing!!!
Did anyone else read some of the comments below the article?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2013)

SENC said:


> Wow is right, just amazing!!!
> Did anyone else read some of the comments below the article?




I did- 1. Does that tree look dead to anyone here?? 2. I am sure it was an endangered tree cause it sure as hell is dead now!! 3. Wow- some people really gotta get a life- They sure would not last here long- they would go off the deep end seein what us heathen tree butchers do to wood.................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe we should post an invitation to visit us as a comment over there!:undecided:


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2013)

SENC said:


> Maybe we should post an invitation to visit us as a comment over there!:undecided:




hell we have enough wood lovin nuts here already don't we?


----------



## Knotholeexoticwood (Nov 23, 2013)

will


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2013)

great looking art...but the comment by the scum of the webs are always the icing on the cake. What a bunch of chooches. They have nothing better to do than post on the internet...oh...wait a minute....hey! that didn't come out right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 24, 2013)

SENC said:


> Wow is right, just amazing!!!
> Did anyone else read some of the comments below the article?


 
Yeah the "activist" waste of oxygen in my opinion. I usually don't read comments because of people like her, I've never had any issue with giving my life to uphold freedom of speech and believe every one is entitled to their opinion....but it saddens me to see stupidity of that level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know how he could have done all that in 4 years . . . just the carving itself is amazing. But how did the carvings remain 100% crack free? It takes 15 to 20 years or more for an oak log that size to reach EMC and even then it cracks and rips apart to varying degrees. I didn't read the article but I just don't know how this can be. I'd love to know though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 26, 2014)

In the picture at the top it looks like cypress which dries pretty quickly in a environment without drastic changes. 


Kevin said:


> I don't know how he could have done all that in 4 years . . . just the carving itself is amazing. But how did the carvings remain 100% crack free? It takes 15 to 20 years or more for an oak log that size to reach EMC and even then it cracks and rips apart to varying degrees. I didn't read the article but I just don't know how this can be. I'd love to know though.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2014)

I thought I read 'oak' somewhere but that would make a difference if cypress. Didn't know they had cypress in China. Still . . . 4 years is amazing just for the carving.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 27, 2014)

I've seen this post before and the work is amazing! The intricacy is unbelievable. Now, the only thing bad about that link, is the IDIOTS commenting on it. Those people don't realize they live in a wooden house, eat and relax on wood furniture, walk on wood floors, and wipe their butts with paper. I'm just going to leave this video here, LOL!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

I've seen that video before. Makes me want to chug a quart of cherry vodka and high-velocity vomit a half-digested stream of chunky spaghetti and meatballs at them. If they are going to act like sickos I am going to get sick on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2014)

Amazing!

I read a bunch of the comments... This one pretty well sums it up for me:

*"Brain FromArous*
Everyone complaining about this or 'Like'-ing those complaints... please kill yourselves. Right now.

Ending your life is the least you can do for, you know, The Earth. Think of all the resources you'll save. Dead people have a pretty enviable carbon footprint, after all. 

Let's not mince words. If upon viewing breathtaking works of art and craftsmanship your initial reaction, your first go-to move, is to kvetch about the materials used - even if it's a single tree - then there is no point in continuing your existence as a sentient primate.

End the farce that is your life. Kill yourself, have your body mulched, and actually do something for The Earth you claim to care to deeply for."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Aug 21, 2014)

My guess, knowing what I do about Chinese culture and history, that wasn't a single person carving that but a team of people. Then again, it probably could have been done by a true master willing to dedicate their entire life to it for the duration it took to complete it. The Chinese work an awful lot like the master painters of the Renaissance, though. Michelangelo didn't paint the Sistene chapel himself...


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow, and I thought my carving of a gnome was pretty good.


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 21, 2014)

I hadn't seen Matt's video before - Those people need to get a life.


----------

